# Depression/anxiety relationship



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

Following on from my last thread.

Anyone else get and it affects relationship? Over the years, I've had tons of it. Mostly nothing to do with my relationship and I know in the past my head has really led me down the path a bit with stupid thoughts etc. When I'm bad Im just really not myself its scary.

Yeh over the years I know its affected the way I think about the relationship. Those of you know depression/anxoety will know your thought patterns can get extreme etc (paranoia, catastrphising, overthinking).

I know maybe some of my posts make it look like I make excuses. It just scares me that sometimes how I think about things might just be me. I just cant tell.


----------



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

and yes it gets mentioned that it must be bad to create an account on her and post to strangers.

Over the years I've had a few acccounts on here. Always start a new one for fresh start.

I always seem to focus and worry. Sometimes in the past we've had bad spells but then its been good. Sometimes in my head I guess also....


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

Stop destroying accounts and creating new ones.

You are a man. Make decisions that bring constancy and stability to your life. If you're going to post on TAM, own your story- don't chop it up into sections that seem unrelated to anyone else.

Its normal and healthy to second guess yourself and engage in introspection. Don' beat yourself up about it- its you, using your brain, trying to chart the best course through life given your past experiences.

Its also normal to get depressed about relationships. As Professor Morgan used to say in Classical Civilization class, 'women live longer because they don't marry women.' Now that gay marriage is all the rage, I expect lesbian life expectancy to plummet.

You're a man, created equal to almost all other men. Not to me, mind you- few men combine my cultured good looks, keen intellect, generous bank account, and superhuman modesty. In fact, I am the only true 'alpha' posting on TAM (I wouldn't call myself that, of course, merely repeating what hundreds of other TAMsters have said to me in private emails) (No, I won't forward them to you).

Ahem.

On a vaguely more serious note, depression and anxiety can be diagnosed and treated. If you THINK they're problems, then for God's sake, go get them resolved. Trained professionals can either get you therapy, drugs, or a detailed diagnosis saying that no, you don't have a clinical problem, you're just worrying too much.

I would say more, but I have to go to my elephant boxing workout. That poor elephant isn't going to KNOW what hit him!:smthumbup:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree with NotLikeYou--if you maintain one account and let people get to know you, you'll get more valid feedback. Otherwise people are just stabbing in the dark each time you start anew.

My depression had been getting progressively worse for years before I finally even realized what it was. I don't even know how long I'd been having suicidal thoughts before it dawned on me that it wasn't normal. Yes, it effected my relationship--how could it not?

Getting treatment is probably the single best thing I've done for my quality of life in 20 years. I'd encourage you to do the same.


----------

